# you wouldn't believe it,



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Last night I watched contractors working on the pavement of the 6th of October bridge.. sand was laid and then they laid.............. huge polystyrene slabs!!!!!!!!!!.. concrete slabs I guess are going to be laid on top, now we know why the pavements all collapse.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Last night I watched contractors working on the pavement of the 6th of October bridge.. sand was laid and then they laid.............. huge polystyrene slabs!!!!!!!!!!.. concrete slabs I guess are going to be laid on top, now we know why the pavements all collapse.


Maiden, you are missing the whole point.
What is important, and the end product will look ok for the first 5 minutes, they have taken a short cut.

instead of doing the job properly as some muppet from overseas would want them to do, they have taken a short cut, so they are brilliant, one in the eye to the rest of the world, Egyptian brilliance shining through.

Nothing to do with them when it collapses next week, thats someone elses fault.(even if it collapses today it still wont be there fault)

Thats why it will never get any better.
rgds Kev


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

kevinthegulf said:


> Maiden, you are missing the whole point.
> What is important, and the end product will look ok for the first 5 minutes, they have taken a short cut.
> 
> instead of doing the job properly as some muppet from overseas would want them to do, they have taken a short cut, so they are brilliant, one in the eye to the rest of the world, Egyptian brilliance shining through.
> ...




I was surprised to see them working at 11pm.. the excellent quality building company lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just had another look.. the polystyrene is now covered in sand... surely there must be type 1 available in this vast country..


----------



## Githa (Jan 20, 2012)

I am sure that the same men just hat put curtains up at my house :-((
Githa


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

That's why I do DIY


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Are we sure they are the same Egyptians who build the Pyramids! There still standing strong.


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

THis is not the polystyrene you are thinking og. its different.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Moe599 said:


> Are we sure they are the same Egyptians who build the Pyramids! There still standing strong.




The Pyramids were built by Taylor Woodrow.. that's why they are still standing


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

They found the Valley of the Kings and the queens, 
Pyramids the mystery built by what means
How did they really do all of that?
Or is there a valley of the ancient Expat


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

kevinthegulf;891270.
Nothing to do with them when it collapses next week said:


> Of Course it won't be the builders' fault....it'll be the fault of the people who actually dare to WALK ON IT!!!


----------



## cheekymonkey24 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi all, long time reader, first time poster.

Before we get carried away with this topic, most of you may not be aware but it is perfectly normal practice in civil engineering to use polystyrene blocks in road and pavement construction throughout the world. They were probably using Styrofoam blocks, which are high density, weight bearing blocks and the primary use is to lighten the load on bridges etc, making them ideal for pavements.

Sorry to spoil your fun, but seems what the local contractors were doing makes perfect sense to somebody who works in civil engineering.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

cheekymonkey24 said:


> Hi all, long time reader, first time poster.
> 
> Before we get carried away with this topic, most of you may not be aware but it is perfectly normal practice in civil engineering to use polystyrene blocks in road and pavement construction throughout the world. They were probably using Styrofoam blocks, which are high density, weight bearing blocks and the primary use is to lighten the load on bridges etc, making them ideal for pavements.
> 
> Sorry to spoil your fun, but seems what the local contractors were doing makes perfect sense to somebody who works in civil engineering.




really... never heard of that in my life.. Is it a new thing.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

cheekymonkey24 said:


> Hi all, long time reader, first time poster.
> 
> Before we get carried away with this topic, most of you may not be aware but it is perfectly normal practice in civil engineering to use polystyrene blocks in road and pavement construction throughout the world. They were probably using Styrofoam blocks, which are high density, weight bearing blocks and the primary use is to lighten the load on bridges etc, making them ideal for pavements.
> 
> Sorry to spoil your fun, but seems what the local contractors were doing makes perfect sense to somebody who works in civil engineering.





so why do the pavements collapse so frequently?


----------



## cheekymonkey24 (Sep 8, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> really... never heard of that in my life.. Is it a new thing.


If memory serves me correctly, I personally first came across the use of polystyrene blocks on UK Bridge construction around 15 years ago, however, at that time it was a tried and tested practice.


----------



## cheekymonkey24 (Sep 8, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> so why do the pavements collapse so frequently?


What pavements and where?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

cheekymonkey24 said:


> If memory serves me correctly, I personally first came across the use of polystyrene blocks on UK Bridge construction around 15 years ago, however, at that time it was a tried and tested practice.





ahh maybe that explains it.. we had a family civil engineering business in England but I left about 1994... anyway just asked my daughter and son in law about it.. daughter is a QS son in law a civil engineer. I must keep up lol.

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum 

Maiden


----------

